# Pleasseee help!! (:



## potp (Mar 14, 2014)

Im looking on starting a streetwear clothing brand. I have all my ideas intact and how im going to reach out to the masses. I just cant find a good low costing website to screenprint and that does finishes. Such as Tags, Hangtags, Patches, Custom Mailors etc... 

Please help me out it will be much appreciated! !


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you expecting 1 company to do all that? That will be a difficult find.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

potp said:


> Im looking on starting a streetwear clothing brand. I have all my ideas intact and how im going to reach out to the masses. I just cant find a good low costing website to screenprint and that does finishes. Such as Tags, Hangtags, Patches, Custom Mailors etc...
> 
> Please help me out it will be much appreciated! !


Try Googling "contract screen printing" or "wholesale screen printing." You should find some full-service print shops that can do much of what you're looking for.


----------



## textryk (Sep 7, 2010)

I know one company that do most of this but not in the states. do you have intress in import ?


----------



## legacyt (Dec 12, 2013)

We are a one stop shop. We do the complete shirt from knitting to printing.


----------

